# How do you find a new e liquid



## kev mac (23/2/18)

We all have our favorite juice.You know, the one that you must have at all times. The one where you get the shakes when you run low.
And though we will more than likely remain devoted to this brand I know that I am always on the prowl for the next Holy Grail of e liquid, trouble is you can't always try before you buy.I watch the videos and read reviews but more than once I've been left wanting.I buy a lot on line and they make bold claims on each one's yummyness.And while on the occasion when l find a good one I have too many half empty bottles "steeping " in my box of shame.
I know there's no simple answer to this but I just thought I'd ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## craigb (23/2/18)

I'm asking myself this exact question right now, tomorrow is payday,juice levels are low and my DIY stuff is boring me.

My problem is that my preferences change every 1 or 2 months. What was my absolute favourite in December might be entirely unpalatable today (that actually happens, I've got about 60ml of various juices that rocked my world at one stage that I can't stomach any more)

My solution is that I've found a couple of stores where I trust the general attitude of the employees. I'll go in rattle off the long list of what I don't want (eg, no cinnamon,no peanut butter,not like this juice, and so on ad nauseum)

Then go through the much shorter list of what I'm after (this month it is fruity and mentholy, along the lines of Dillinger or Tempestus) and the "vibe" I want from it (refreshing,etc)

The person helping me will come up with a few suggestions, they'll explain the profiles, if possible have a smell of an open bottle,and then I decide how far out of the box I want to jump. So far,with 1 exception,the further from my comfort zone,the happier I end up.

HTH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/18)

Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig (24/2/18)

+1 For Red Pill. Panama also makes it to the list

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill.
> View attachment 123601


What does it taste like?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does it taste like?



Medium Menthol with Berries and being smashed in the face by a bunch of peeled Litchi's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (24/2/18)

These days, I do try and look at other juice options but I’m still all over LIT AF The Bae, so I ended up ordering 2 bottles of that (yes ONLY two  I went through my vape budget like a wrecking ball) and one bottle of Stalker. I caved in and ordered 4 Dudes, The Mountain Dude to try that as well since it is on sale at Vape Cartel, R180 for a 70ml bottle.

No answer for how to find “THE one” when it comes to juices. Luck of the draw for me at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

craigb said:


> So far,with 1 exception,the further from my comfort zone,the happier I end up.
> 
> HTH



Now THAT'S interesting!


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

kev mac said:


> We all have our favorite juice.You know, the one that you must have at all times. The one where you get the shakes when you run low.
> And though we will more than likely remain devoted to this brand I know that I am always on the prowl for the next Holy Grail of e liquid, trouble is you can't always try before you buy.I watch the videos and read reviews but more than once I've been left wanting.I buy a lot on line and they make bold claims on each one's yummyness.And while on the occasion when l find a good one I have too many half empty bottles "steeping " in my box of shame.
> I know there's no simple answer to this but I just thought I'd ask.



@Carnival So it's now the "box of shame" and not the walk of shame 
Yep - I too have a "box of shame" but I've started PIFfing most of them, slowly but surely. I've also bought some concentrates which I want to add to those which I feel could be renovated e.g. if I feel it needs more chocolate or whatever - but I haven't got around to that yet.


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

If I lived near fellow vapers, I would suggest a juice-swopping meet, which could be organised in two ways. 

1. Swop an entire bottle, if you've just vaped a little. 

2. Each person decants some juice into a 10ml bottle and that is then swopped (or sold pro rata if it's an expensive juice). 

Imagine what fun that would be! 

I think it's sad that 10ml juice isn't available on the market. At least we wouldn't waste so much money buying something with which we're disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## vicTor (24/2/18)

I find a new one from @Paul33

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Medium Menthol with Berries and being smashed in the face by a bunch of peeled Litchi's!


Now that is one I should try

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

vicTor said:


> I find a new one from @Paul33


I got more testers steeping dude. 

Will send your way if they don’t taste like old socks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I got more testers steeping dude.
> 
> Will send your way if they don’t taste like old socks.


How do you know what old socks taste like?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How do you know what old socks taste like?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Valid question and I can only assume that some of my old socks might have tasted better than some of the crappola I’ve mixed before that sounded good on paper and not so lekker in reality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/2/18)

I sometimes go into the local Juicy Joe's and do some taste testing. Only problem is that what tastes great on the dripper they have there winds up being totally different in my dripper and completely something else in my tanks. That and I find I can't figure out the juice until I've vaped quite a bit of it. Couple of pulls on a RDA doesn't do it. Just this past week I bought GBom Dragon Wagon and I felt ill when I first vaped it. Too much vanilla-like flavour. But now, few days later, I kind of enjoy it. At the same time, it's not something I'd go out of my way to get again.

Also doesn't help when you taste buds keep changing. I'll be avoiding anything which mentions vanilla in it. I seem to get too much vanilla.

Still in search of a decent sweet tobacco e-juice.

Does look like I'm going to start DIY soon. The bank account just can't deal with all the juice costs right now, considering I'll knock down a 60ml in 3-4 days.

Actually, I have to switch to DIY and cut juice costs ... because I found the mod I want and it's R4K!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

Carnival said:


> These days, I do try and look at other juice options but I’m still all over LIT AF The Bae, so I ended up ordering 2 bottles of that (yes ONLY two  I went through my vape budget like a wrecking ball) and one bottle of Stalker. I caved in and ordered 4 Dudes, The Mountain Dude to try that as well since it is on sale at Vape Cartel, R180 for a 70ml bottle.
> 
> No answer for how to find “THE one” when it comes to juices. Luck of the draw for me at least.



@Carnival I don't see how one can avoid it being the "luck of the draw" unless one can try-before-you-buy, but in one of your own mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

SinnerG said:


> I sometimes go into the local Juicy Joe's and do some taste testing. Only problem is that what tastes great on the dripper they have there winds up being totally different in my dripper and completely something else in my tanks.



@SinnerG Before reading your post, I commented to @Carnival that if one can try-before-you-buy, it should be with your own mod.


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

How do you find a new juice? Enter comps ... and more comps ... and more comps!!!!

And be extremely wary of buying a juice based on what other forumites have said about it, unless you know that you have similar tastes. I've made this mistake a few times and been disappointed - not that there's anything wrong with the juice, it's just that the flavour isn't right for me.


----------



## vicTor (24/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I got more testers steeping dude.
> 
> Will send your way if they don’t taste like old socks.



lekker !

thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/2/18)

Take a chance if it's a good price.

I saw this review from @Timwis https://www.ecigssa.co.za/spicyvape-intnl-juice-reviews.t47542/

I've never heard of this juice before, so I had a look on their website and they have some pretty good deals!
https://spicyvape.com/deals-coupons/

AND FREE INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/2/18)

kev mac said:


> We all have our favorite juice.You know, the one that you must have at all times. The one where you get the shakes when you run low.
> And though we will more than likely remain devoted to this brand I know that I am always on the prowl for the next Holy Grail of e liquid, trouble is you can't always try before you buy.I watch the videos and read reviews but more than once I've been left wanting.I buy a lot on line and they make bold claims on each one's yummyness.And while on the occasion when l find a good one I have too many half empty bottles "steeping " in my box of shame.
> I know there's no simple answer to this but I just thought I'd ask.



I walk into a store and buy what seems nice or what i have tasted before. If i get home and its a kak juice then i put it into a storage drawer and let it steep until whenever and then later try again. If it then does not rock my world do i pif it to someone else that might like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> If I lived near fellow vapers, I would suggest a juice-swopping meet, which could be organised in two ways.
> 
> 1. Swop an entire bottle, if you've just vaped a little.
> 
> ...


I would like to do that,check out some new flavors and get together with fellow vapers.Unfortunately none of my friends vape though I've tried to get a couple off cigs by setting them up with starter kits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

craigb said:


> I'm asking myself this exact question right now, tomorrow is payday,juice levels are low and my DIY stuff is boring me.
> 
> My problem is that my preferences change every 1 or 2 months. What was my absolute favourite in December might be entirely unpalatable today (that actually happens, I've got about 60ml of various juices that rocked my world at one stage that I can't stomach any more)
> 
> ...


I'm lucky in that I never get tired of my top 3,Cassadegga Cannoli ,Food Fighter Crack Pie and Cream filled Cakes (Twinkies by I forget the brand) Also like you I'll visit my B+M and the employees always have suggestions based on my taste and will let me sample if possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Red Pill.
> View attachment 123601


A new fave Rob?


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Carnival said:


> These days, I do try and look at other juice options but I’m still all over LIT AF The Bae, so I ended up ordering 2 bottles of that (yes ONLY two  I went through my vape budget like a wrecking ball) and one bottle of Stalker. I caved in and ordered 4 Dudes, The Mountain Dude to try that as well since it is on sale at Vape Cartel, R180 for a 70ml bottle.
> 
> No answer for how to find “THE one” when it comes to juices. Luck of the draw for me at least.


It can be a bit expensive keeping a favorite premium juice on hand.I love Cassadegga Cannoli as I've stated over and over and have tried other "So called "Cannoli brands with much disappointment .But recently I've found a "bargain brand " at ELiquid Depot aptly named Cannoli that is oh so close in flavor to the name brand but it's half the price shipping included for twice the amount !Sometimes you get lucky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival So it's now the "box of shame" and not the walk of shame
> Yep - I too have a "box of shame" but I've started PIFfing most of them, slowly but surely. I've also bought some concentrates which I want to add to those which I feel could be renovated e.g. if I feel it needs more chocolate or whatever - but I haven't got around to that yet.


Yes @Hooked it is good to pif.I wish I knew some fellow vapers locally and I'd do the same.I would love to share with my forum brethren and sisters alas the vast ocean separating us prevents it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (28/2/18)

Hooked said:


> How do you find a new juice? Enter comps ... and more comps ... and more comps!!!!
> 
> And be extremely wary of buying a juice based on what other forumites have said about it, unless you know that you have similar tastes. I've made this mistake a few times and been disappointed - not that there's anything wrong with the juice, it's just that the flavour isn't right for me.


And then we've all seen reviewers that rave that every juice they hawk is an ADV!
Yeah I believe you....Not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

kev mac said:


> I would like to do that,check out some new flavors and get together with fellow vapers.Unfortunately none of my friends vape though I've tried to get a couple off cigs by setting them up with starter kits.


I feel your pain @kev mac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

kev mac said:


> I would like to do that,check out some new flavors and get together with fellow vapers.Unfortunately none of my friends vape though I've tried to get a couple off cigs by setting them up with starter kits.


I feel your pain @kev mac

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## TylerD (28/2/18)

I have spent a lot of monies on juice and I still don't have "The one". Lol.
I have a few favourites tho.
I don't have a distinguished palate, so I can finish the bottles. Nothing is worse than my DIY juices. Lol.
Thus, I try to get at least 1 or 2 new juices when I get my monthly stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (28/2/18)

Not sure if they still do it, but Juicy Joe's used to have a juice of the month thing and they would price it at R100. Would buy whatever flavour it was to taste.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cornelius (28/2/18)

My favourite remains Red Pill,




I will sometimes mix it up and Vape XXX instead of Red Pill. LOL
I also enjoy Calamity Jane and or Chocolate tobacco (Black Bear) on a daily basis,
As for the rest I try in store and 90% of the time when I do buy it I vape maybe 10ml and give the rest to my son.
I can honestly say I have no more than maybe 6 juices that I really like and buy again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/18)

kev mac said:


> A new fave Rob?



Nope it's the same juice but with a different name. XXX changed recipe a year or so ago and I didn't like it so I get Vapour Mountain to make me XXX with the original recipe. People have tasted the original recipe and love it too and wanted it... so they released it as Red Pill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/2/18)

Some vendors advertise their best-selling juice of the week/month. I've spoken about this elsewhere but can't remember where. To me, that doesn't mean that the juice is the best. It simply means that they sold a lot of it, because people are like sheep - everyone's buying XYZ so it must be good, so I'm going to buy it too. Within a short time that juice is the best *seller - *but who knows, maybe those who bought it didn't like it after they'd tried it.

Nope - don't be mislead by reviews or best-sellers. Don't be mislead by the flavour description either. No juice on earth is going to make you feel as if you're watching the sunset on a tropical island when you're stuck in your car in a traffic jam. Focus rather on the *flavours*. This juice has banana, guava, litchi and pineapple. Do you really like all those flavours? If there's just one of them that you don't like, don't buy. There are so many juices on the market you can look around and find one which has all the flavours which you like. 

But, having said that, don't be afraid to step out of your comfort zone - but not at *your* cost. If you can test the juice in the juice on your own mod (this is important) that's great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

kev mac said:


> I would like to do that,check out some new flavors and get together with fellow vapers.Unfortunately none of my friends vape though I've tried to get a couple off cigs by setting them up with starter kits.



@kev mac Yep I have the same problem and in the small town where I live there are only 3 vapers - and none is interested in a vape meet. Weird! A friend of mine is the exception, but she's a noobie and hasn't bought her own juice yet - I PIF the ones that aren't right for me, to her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

kev mac said:


> I'm lucky in that I never get tired of my top 3,Cassadegga Cannoli ,Food Fighter Crack Pie and Cream filled Cakes (Twinkies by I forget the brand) Also like you I'll visit my B+M and the employees always have suggestions based on my taste and will let me sample if possible.



I've never heard of the ones that you mentioned but I Googled them and oh my, they sound yummy!! Do you know of any good coffees for 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125 ?


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

I also think that a Sample Box is a great way of trying out new juices, whether you're still trying to find your flavour profile or perhaps you just want something new. When I started vaping only a few months ago, we unfortunately didn't have sample boxes in SA - what a pity! BWDV @RivasCB now has a sample box every month. I think it's a great system!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

Got this in an email today that I thought should be posted here. 

(And no I'm not affiliated with Vape Cartel, but @KieranD and @SEAN P are really pulling out the stops)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

TylerD said:


> I have spent a lot of monies on juice and I still don't have "The one". Lol.
> I have a few favourites tho.
> I don't have a distinguished palate, so I can finish the bottles. Nothing is worse than my DIY juices. Lol.
> Thus, I try to get at least 1 or 2 new juices when I get my monthly stock.



@TylerD I love your spelling of "tho". It makes me think of a juice called That Thai Tea Tho. I haven't tried the juice, but I love the name!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Got this in an email today that I thought should be posted here.
> 
> (And no I'm not affiliated with Vape Cartel, but @KieranD and @SEAN P are really pulling out the stops)
> 
> View attachment 124272



Aha!! As far as I know, BWDV @RivasCB was the first sample box in SA. Then Born to Vape (BTV) came along with theirs. Isn't it interesting that one vendor takes the initiative, is apparently successful, then others fear losing out and follow suit. It can only be a good thing!


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

Carnival said:


> These days, I do try and look at other juice options but I’m still all over LIT AF The Bae, so I ended up ordering 2 bottles of that (yes ONLY two  I went through my vape budget like a wrecking ball) and one bottle of Stalker. I caved in and ordered 4 Dudes, The Mountain Dude to try that as well since it is on sale at Vape Cartel, R180 for a 70ml bottle.
> 
> No answer for how to find “THE one” when it comes to juices. Luck of the draw for me at least.


@Carnival l know ,they all sound so yummy in the description but I must say I'm in the minus category when I put my faith on a review or description. I swear there's reviewers that claim every one's an ADV.How lucky are they?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

TylerD said:


> I have spent a lot of monies on juice and I still don't have "The one". Lol.
> I have a few favourites tho.
> I don't have a distinguished palate, so I can finish the bottles. Nothing is worse than my DIY juices. Lol.
> Thus, I try to get at least 1 or 2 new juices when I get my monthly stock.


@TylerD My experience in diy has been somewhat a failure.Lord knows I've tried and follow the "pros" advice"i.e.DIY or Die but that guy has talent way beyond me and I dare say most fledgling home brewers.There's so much more to it than 2 mil.of flavor A ,2mil.of flavor B as I've found out.Plus I suck at all things math!


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @TylerD My experience in diy has been somewhat a failure.Lord knows I've tried and follow the "pros" advice"i.e.DIY or Die but that guy has talent way beyond me and I dare say most fledgling home brewers.There's so much more to it than 2 mil.of flavor A ,2mil.of flavor B as I've found out.Plus I suck at all things math!



But @kev mac , I thought you had that tobacco RY4 mix that you loved?


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac Yep I have the same problem and in the small town where I live there are only 3 vapers - and none is interested in a vape meet. Weird! A friend of mine is the exception, but she's a noobie and hasn't bought her own juice yet - I PIF the ones that aren't right for me, to her!


@Hooked though I live in a fairly large city I only see vapers at the shop.I've tried converting a couple of smokers I know with out success even though I gave them everything needed.I think being older most of my peers are too set in their ways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

Silver said:


> But @kev mac , I thought you had that tobacco RY4 mix that you loved?


Hi @Silver yes it was my first love but I needed a change and created a Cannoli monster .I got hooked on pastry and dessert flavors. However it may be time to visit an old friend .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Silver yes it was my first love but I needed a change and created a Cannoli monster .I got hooked on pastry and dessert flavors. However it may be time to visit an old friend .



I hear you, DIY is a challenge and i am just starting
Rabbit hole of epic proportions


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's the same juice but with a different name. XXX changed recipe a year or so ago and I didn't like it so I get Vapour Mountain to make me XXX with the original recipe. People have tasted the original recipe and love it too and wanted it... so they released it as Red Pill.


Gotta like a man that knows what he wants!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @Hooked though I live in a fairly large city I only see vapers at the shop.I've tried converting a couple of smokers I know with out success even though I gave them everything needed.I think being older most of my peers are too set in their ways.



Don't give up on preaching @kev mac - it worked on me, then it can work on anyone 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't give up on preaching @kev mac - it worked on me, then it can work on anyone
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


@RenaldoRheeder believe me I quote the gospel of vape at every chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @RenaldoRheeder believe me I quote the gospel of vape at every chance.



I started with my own kids - it gave me the confidence - they have to listen to the giver of pocket money 

The preacher that got me into vaping is none other than @Rob Fisher. It wasn't a great sermon, but I was very receptive 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you, DIY is a challenge and i am just starting
> Rabbit hole of epic proportions



You got that right... I've been lucky so far with some reasonably good flavour mixes of my own.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/3/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you, DIY is a challenge and i am just starting
> Rabbit hole of epic proportions


@Silver I went hot and heavy into DIY and had great success with my simple RY4 but when I started on multiple flavor recipes I quickly realized I was out of my league. I bought a digital scale because it looked so simple but I've learned in life that what's EZ for the teacher doesn't always translate to the student .Watching DIY or Die (I forgot his name) he talks of adding balance and enhancers and so forth but that dude has much talent, he's a pro that could match anybody .I however am a hack.lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> The preacher that got me into vaping is none other than @Rob Fisher. It wasn't a great sermon, but I was very receptive



Which sermon was it? My most effective one is the "You stink and you are gonna die" Sermon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @Silver I went hot and heavy into DIY and had great success with my simple RY4 but when I started on multiple flavor recipes I quickly realized I was out of my league. I bought a digital scale because it looked so simple but I've learned in life that what's EZ for the teacher doesn't always translate to the student .Watching DIY or Die (I forgot his name) he talks of adding balance and enhancers and so forth but that dude has much talent, he's a pro that could match anybody .I however am a hack.lol



And for that reason @kev mac , I have huge respect for the talented juice mixers that bring us such amazing juices!

Incidentally, the guy from DIYorDIE is a special person. Wayne Walker is his name and he is talented indeed. We were very fortunate that the guys from Mr Hardwicks and The Flavour Mill brought Wayne out to VapeCon 2017 last year and he gave a talk on DIY. He is a great ambassador to vaping!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Which sermon was it? My most effective one is the "You stink and you are gonna die" Sermon!



It was when you preached on Facebook, but I think it was before you did the stink & die sermon. You were still tactful at that stage 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Braki (4/3/18)

Where can I get hold of a whee bit of Red Pill? I'm scared to order a whole bottle and I'm not going to like it. The Ice part scares me as one of the juices I bought has ice in and I am not really liking it. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/3/18)

Braki said:


> Where can I get hold of a whee bit of Red Pill? I'm scared to order a whole bottle and I'm not going to like it. The Ice part scares me as one of the juices I bought has ice in and I am not really liking it.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



PM incoming 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @Hooked though I live in a fairly large city I only see vapers at the shop.I've tried converting a couple of smokers I know with out success even though I gave them everything needed.I think being older most of my peers are too set in their ways.



@kev mac Yes it's difficult for older people to switch to vaping I think, but here in SA quite a few vapers have persuaded their parents/grandparents to try the Twisp Cue , with great success (I've read about this on our forum). Apparently it's the closest thing to a cigarette and mimics a cigarette so well in its draw, that people are able to give up smoking with a very short time. At @HPBotha, just as a matter of interest, do you export or is it available in SA only?

EDIT: Corrected my spelling mistake. I typed "...so well in it's [sic] draw..." instead of *its*

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## kev mac (6/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac Yes it's difficult for older people to switch to vaping I think, but here in SA quite a few vapers have persuaded their parents/grandparents to try the Twisp Cue , with great success (I've read about this on our forum). Apparently it's the closest thing to a cigarette and mimics a cigarette so well in its draw, that people are able to give up smoking with a very short time. At @HPBotha, just as a matter of interest, do you export or is it available in SA only?
> 
> EDIT: Corrected my spelling mistake. I typed "...so well in it's [sic] draw..." instead of *its*


@Hooked I smoked for the best part of 50 yrs.I started vapeing on cig a likes and had great success then to ego pen and the rest is ,well you know.From what I read on forum Twisp is quite popular unfortunately I've yet to see them in the States. There may be a new market for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

kev mac said:


> @Hooked I smoked for the best part of 50 yrs.I started vapeing on cig a likes and had great success then to ego pen and the rest is ,well you know.From what I read on forum Twisp is quite popular unfortunately I've yet to see them in the States. There may be a new market for them.



@kev mac As a matter of interest, how come you're on our forum? Been meaning to ask you for a while now. Do you have links to SA?
Not that we don't want you lol ... just curious!


----------



## kev mac (8/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @kev mac As a matter of interest, how come you're on our forum? Been meaning to ask you for a while now. Do you have links to SA?
> Not that we don't want you lol ... just curious!


Hi @Hooked good question with a simple answer. I KNEW NOTHING. When I started vapeing after a mild heart attack circa 2012-13 ? ( I can't remember) I trolled the web for vape info,after joining a leading American based forum that imo was an excuse for the creator called Vaper Joe to hawk sponsors wares and that rubbed me the wrong way,I stumbled on ecigssa via another web search .I joined not thinking about the ocean between us and found the members to be welcoming and helpful .I've never regretted my decision to join as I've met some terrific folks and have had many laughs and learned most of what I needed to know vape wise.I have checked into many vape forums and truly believe this is the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

kev mac said:


> Hi @Hooked good question with a simple answer. I KNEW NOTHING. When I started vapeing after a mild heart attack circa 2012-13 ? ( I can't remember) I trolled the web for vape info,after joining a leading American based forum that imo was an excuse for the creator called Vaper Joe to hawk sponsors wares and that rubbed me the wrong way,I stumbled on ecigssa via another web search .I joined not thinking about the ocean between us and found the members to be welcoming and helpful .I've never regretted my decision to join as I've met some terrific folks and have had many laughs and learned most of what I needed to know vape wise.I have checked into many vape forums and truly believe this is the best.



@kev mac Ah that's wonderful and I agree with you - there are some great peeps here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

